# Replacing TrolAtemp MM-3 with Honeywell Hz311



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

Looking to upgrade to Honeywell Prestige thermostat, and found out my old Trolatemp zone control won't work with it because it has a separate O and B, while the new thermostat has an O/B.

I'm going to order the Hz311 and swap it out, but want to make sure i'm clear on wiring before I do. I think I'm good on the thermostat wiring but I want to be sure I will be able to hook up the equipment end correctly.

Note: I have a oil boiler to hydro air for heat, and an AC unit.

What I'm unsure of is on the Trolatemp equipment Y connection. The manual lists this as "compressor relay in outdoor condensing unit". 
I have two wires associated with this.
Wire 1 goes to the Air handler
Wire 2 goes out to the AC Unit. 
Current wiring has Wire 1 W attached to Y terminal, and R tied to Wire 2 R
Wire 2 W is tied into all the other equipment W wires.

My question is how I would wire that to the HZ311 which looks a bit different.
I also noticed their is an RH and and RC on the HZ311
I'm including a photo of the current panel, and the HZ311 panel.
Any advice would be appreciated. I want to be sure this new panel will work as an easy swap out.

Thanks!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Y of HZ panel should connect to a wire to the outdoor A/C and the Y of the air handler. The other wire from the A/C should connect to the C of the air handler.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

beenthere said:


> Y of HZ panel should connect to a wire to the outdoor A/C and the Y of the air handler. The other wire from the A/C should connect to the C of the air handler.


Thanks for the help, that's exactly what I needed.

One last question and I think I'm good to go.
I am planning on using the existing 40V transformer, which is what the Honeywell ships with.

However, the installation instructions state the following...

"a 75 VA transformer may be used 
on all new panels to control multiple dampers per zone."

I currently have 3 zones, with a total of 5 dampers. (2 zones have 2 dampers, 1 zone has just one.)

Do you think I'm safe with assuming that this panel will handle the power the same? Honeywell gives a formula for calculating the load per zone, but it's above my capabilities to figure it out...

"To determine the maximum number of dampers per zone, divide the VA of the damper actuator by 28.8 VA (100° F) or 16.8 VA (160° F). To size the system transformer, add the VA of all dampers in the system to the VA draw of the panel (HZ311 – 6.25VA, HZ322 – 10 VA, HZ432 – 10 VA)."

I have Belimo LMB24-3-t zone motors.
24VAC/DC 2.0 VA 1.5W


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Your HZ panel can handle your damper load. You only have 10 VA total damper load. Panel VA load is 6.25. So your total is 16.25 VA. 

2 damper motors on the same zone is only 4VA. Well under that panels limits.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

Great, it looks like the HZ has the option of adding a temp sensor to the supply. Do you think there is any benefit for me to add that on?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Its a good idea to help prevent the A/C coil from freezing, if the air filter gets too dirty.

For the hydro heat, its not really needed.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a blue wire from my main thermostat that connects to B1 in the control section on the current zone panel. I don't have anything like that on the HZ311.
I'm wondering if I got the wrong zone panel? 
The hz311 is not compatible with heat pump systems, but I'm wondering if my hydro air system operates similar to a heat pump system, so I should get a heat pump compatible panel?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The HZ doesn't need a B1. It knows to do heat or cooling by whether it receives a call on Y or W. Your old panel wouldn't let 1 zone call for cooling, and then another call for heating after the first was done. The HZ will.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

Great. Thanks. I'm going to move ahead with install.
I have one wire coming from the zone 1 thermostat that has a green wire comming from O on the stat connecting to O1 in the changeover control section of the old troltemp, and the white wire coming from C on the stat and is connected to M1 on the zone1 damper control.
Do you have any idea what this wire is for, if I need to connect it on the new panel, and if so where/how? The HZ does not have a change over control section or an O1. Do I even need it?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The HZ changes over by whether it receives a call on the W or the Y terminal. 

They were using the M1 as a common terminal to power the thermostat.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

Got it. Thank you for all your help. As you can imagine I could not do this on my own!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi been there, hopefully you are still following.
I have swapped out the panel, and installed the new stat. The wiring is not working as planned. I'm hoping you can start by lending your expertise when it comes to the equipment section.
Here are the wires I have...
Wire 1 (R, W): goes outside to AC compressor
Wire 2 (R, W): goes to heat relay switch, that continues on out to boiler
Wire 3 (R,W,G): goes to air handler fan section
Wire 4 (R,W,): goes to AC coil in air handler 

Could you tell me where each wire connects to in the equipment section of the zone panel and if I need the RC/RH jumper? Here are connections....

RH
RC
W
Y
G
DS/BK

If I can get through this step I'm hoping I have the Stat connections correct. The zone motor connections are easy. Thanks!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Remove jumper.

RH and W are to the boiler.
RC, G, and Y are to the air handler's R, G, and Y.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok, I put the heat Relay R to RH, and it the W wire to the HZ' W.
I put the Air handlers wires as noted.

What about the wire that goes out to the AC unit, and the one that goes to the AC coil in the air handler?

FYI, at the thermostat, I have 
blue going to C
Y to y
G to g
W to w
r to R with jumper to rc


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The section that says equipment. Has Y for the outdoor unit. The common for the outdoor unit has to connect to the common from the air handler.

R, G from equipment section go to the air handler.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry, I really appreciate the help, I just having a hard time following.
It may be easiest for me to follow if you just copy this and plug in where to connect each wire where I have a "?".

Here are the wires I have to connect and the color of each. I just need to know where to plug each in, or if they connect to each other somehow. I'm sorry but I need the HVAC for dummies edition 

Wire 1 that goes outside to AC compressor.....
R connects to:?
W connects to:?
Wire 2 that goes to heat relay switch, that continues on out to boiler.....
R connects to:?
W connects to:?
Wire 3 that goes to air handler fan section.....
R connects to:?
W connects to:?
G connects to?
Wire 4 that goes to AC coil in air handler ...
R connects to:?
W connects to:?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

CTgarret said:


> Sorry, I really appreciate the help, I just having a hard time following.
> It may be easiest for me to follow if you just copy this and plug in where to connect each wire where I have a "?".
> 
> Here are the wires I have to connect and the color of each. I just need to know where to plug each in, or if they connect to each other somehow. I'm sorry but I need the HVAC for dummies edition
> ...


If air handler has a second transformer in it. The last 2 should be the wires that connect to it to power the panel.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

PS: You should actually check where the wires to the air handler are connected. I can only go by what is somewhat normal wiring. Without being there to look myself.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

beenthere said:


> PS: You should actually check where the wires to the air handler are connected. I can only go by what is somewhat normal wiring. Without being there to look myself.



That second wire with R,W goes directly to the AC Coil in the air handler.
Not sure what it does, but I'll try to get a photo of it and post it after work today.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

To the A/C coil, or the hydro coil? It could be an antifreeze stat.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

beenthere said:


> To the A/C coil, or the hydro coil? It could be an antifreeze stat.



I think you are right. It goes to a small sensor looking attached to the cooling coil.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep, thats an antifreeze stat. Connect the Red of it to the Y of the panel, the white from that stat to the red wire to the outdoor unit, and the white of the outdoor unit to common.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok, that makes sense. You gave me a lot of things to hook up to "c" which is also "common", right? Should I run a pigtail off the C connection and tie everything to that?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The R and C in the pic, is suppose to be from a separate transformer then the system uses. So you don't want to use that common if it is a separate transformer. If it is the same transformer as teh system. Then yes run a pigtail.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

The R C in the pic are from the separate transformer like you said. So with that in mind where do I connect the C wire in your instructions above? Sorry , I'm sure this is obvious but I don't want to guess and screw it up. Thanks.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Check where the 3 wires from the air handler are connected in it. One is probably a common.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok, you have me connecting the air handler R to "R", should I assume you meant Rh? That would leave Rc empty, and you had me take the jumper out. Does that sound correct?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Air handler R to panel RC. 

What do you mean by heat relay? Is it a relay that connects to the boiler instead of the panel directly. if so. then leave the jumper in. And instead connect the red to W, and the white to common.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

beenthere said:


> Air handler R to panel RC.
> 
> What do you mean by heat relay? Is it a relay that connects to the boiler instead of the panel directly. if so. then leave the jumper in. And instead connect the red to W, and the white to common.


See photo, the wire goes through that relay in upper right and then wires go to the boiler from there.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

As far as when you mention hooking up to "common".... that is posing a problem since as a layman I'm not always sure what you mean. I had air handler working, but thought that third wire from the air handler that happens to be white was a "common" wire. Unfortunately I hooked up the wrong wire to it and burned out the fuse. I'm out of business until I buy a new one tomorrow. I'll be back at it then. I've done some pretty complex projects but I would have never thought this would be this complicated. I'm determined not to give up and call in the hvac tech from my oil company ...but I'm getting close.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Double check where those wires are connected in the air handler tomorrow when you replace the fuse. And post where they connect.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok, double checked wires going to air handler. R, W, G, connect to R, G, B at the air handler and then feed into what looks like a relay before a transformer. See photo's


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is the R,W connecting at the boiler panel. These wires connect to a relay switch mounted just above the HZ panel.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

So, I have the following wires I need to figure out where to attach to the HZ or to each other. 

Wire 1: R, W goes outside to AC Compressor
Wire 2: R, W goes to relay, then to boiler
Wire 3: R,W,G goes to Air Handler
Wire 4: R,W goes to that freeze sensor at the air handler.

So please feel free to reply like your talking to an 8 year old, I won't be offended.
i.e. Wire 1 R goes to ....Etc.
Thanks!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The white of the R,W,G from the air handler is common. Thats how it was used on the Trolatemp.

Connect the white from the outside A/C unit to the white from the air handler. Also connect the white from the boiler relay to the white from the air handler. So you will have 3 white wires nutted together like it was on the trolatemp.

Connect the red from the antifreeze stat to the red of the outside A/C unit. Connect the white of the antifreezestat to the Y of the zone panel's equipment terminal.

Connect the red from the boiler relay to the W of the zone panel's equipment terminal.

Connect the green from the air handler to the G of the zone panel's equipment terminal.

Connect the red from the air handler to the zone panels R of the equipment terminal.

The wiring should end up looking very much like the pic of the trolatemp wiring at the equipment terminals.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

"Connect the red from the air handler to the zone panels R of the equipment terminal."
Do you mean the Rc?
and if so, jumper or no jumper to Rh?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes RC and yes jumpered to RH.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

Well I think that did it!
Everything seems to be switching on properly.
The only snag is that the fan on the outside AC unit is not spinning.
The unit is energized, I can hear it humming, but the fan doesn't move. I'm thinking that problem is unrelated. Last time that happened in my last home it was a bad fan motor. I'm thinking I'll just call in an AC tech to do a spring tune up and he can check that while he's at it.

Just need to install 2 more thermostats and I'm done,
THANK YOU FOR ALL THE HELP AND YOUR PATIENCE.
Absolutely could not have done it without you.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Might be just a bad/weak capacitor for the outdoor fan.

Your welcome.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

Went out and checked the AC unit...turns out an internal shroud of some sort fell down inside and is jamming the blades in place. Should be an easy fix.

So, I'm installing the two other stats for the two other zones that go to the new HZ panel. 
I'm using VisionPRO 8000 stats for those two zones. I wired it the same as the Prestige 2.0. but for some reason the stat is not recognizing that there is a common hooked up. 
Anyway Here are the available terminals on the VisionPRO...
C
K
Rc
R
S1
S1
W
Y
G

I have a R, Y, W, G, B wires connected to the corresponding colors on the HZ panel.

Thanks.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

R of panel to RC(jumpered to RH) of stat, Y of panel to Y of stat, G of panel to G of stat, W of panel to W of stat, C of panel to C of stat.


----------



## imgarret (Jan 30, 2010)

That worked.
Thanks again.


----------

